# Psychology Test



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Read this question and post up your answer. I'll tell you if you're right later. 

This is not a trick question. It is as it reads.

A woman, while at the funeral of her own mother, met this guy whom she did 
not know. She thought this guy was amazing, so much her dream guy she believed
him to be just that! She fell in love with him right there, but never asked for
his number and could not find him. A few days later she killed her sister.
Question: What is her motive in killing her sister? (Give this some thought
before you answer).


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

To see him at her funeral?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm a psychopath.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> To see him at her funeral?


That would be my answer also


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

jdn said:


> I'm a psychopath.


Ditto! :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

She was hoping that he would appear at her sister's funeral :twisted:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

We're all psychos :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

he was married to sister she didn't know until mothers funeral :?


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > To see him at her funeral?
> ...


And mine


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

DXN said:


> he was married to sister she didn't know until mothers funeral :?


If she could find her sister to do her in surely she could find her husband :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So come on what ia the answer :?:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

the answer is (incase you missed the hints :roll: :wink: ) that you are a psycho if you say "at her funeral"


----------

